

Ask HN: What tools do you use for your start-up? - palidanx

An open ended question to ask what start-ups here use in their toolkit:<p>For me personally
+ cacoo.com -- the google docs of wireframes
+ fiverr.com -- I am a back end coder and when I have UI problems, I outsourced the annoying UI problems to fiverr
+ google mail (hosting a business domain)
======
mneumegen
I've found <http://newrelic.com> to be fairly indispensable.

